

Dutch train station installs slide as ‘transfer accelerator’ - koski
http://thedailyedge.thejournal.ie/wheee-dutch-train-station-installs-slide-as-transfer-accelerator-188217-Jul2011/

======
ColinWright
Submitted a week ago to a deathly silence. No comments, very few upvotes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2789794>

Will this submission fare any better?

